# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield Trophy Trout Report; 12/5-12/6/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great start to our Port Mansfield, TX Trophy Trout Season. Although the weather did not cooperate, we managed to find some solid trout mixed in with some heavy redfish. 
Under the calm conditions we worked One Knocker topwaters and weedless DSL white ice in knee to thigh deep gin clear water. Spreading out and barely walking, fan casting all around and especially at small rafts of bait proved to be most effective. 

We saw several larger trout in the area, and I know that with even just a little wind it could have been possible. Folks if you haven't been to the Lower Laguna, you are missing the trip of a lifetime.

Our only dates left are:
Dec. 31-Jan 3
Jan 14-16

Three day minimum booking required, catch and release on all trout and reds. We are simply down there to seek out your personal best.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

You had me at one knocker


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

nice release


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice specks and cool pictures. Congrats!


----------

